# Why the term Rainbow baby?



## Lulle

Hi

I'm Norwegian and not familiar with the term "Rainbow baby". Can anyone explain why? 

It's kind of "funny" though, cause when we lost our daughter we decided the same day that if we ever got another girl we would call her Iris, meaning Rainbow :)


----------



## Kasey84

I wondered the same thing when I first heard the term. A rainbow baby is a baby born after the loss of another baby. 
This quote describes it well:

"Rainbow Babies" are the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it does not mean that the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and the clouds. Storm clouds may still loom over but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy, and much needed hope. "


----------



## babydust818

I like to think of it as 'the light at the end of the tunnel'. The rainbow after the storm. Basically your miracle baby.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

To me it means hope.

That after a storm the rainbow promise that the sun will shine again and that all will be good in the end.


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> I wondered the same thing when I first heard the term. A rainbow baby is a baby born after the loss of another baby.
> This quote describes it well:
> 
> "Rainbow Babies" are the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it does not mean that the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and the clouds. Storm clouds may still loom over but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy, and much needed hope. "

I've heard this quote so many times since losing my angel and it always makes me properly break down and cry, I just think its so perfectly written for all our angels out there x x


----------



## Lulle

What a lovely name anyway...

The day we were told our daughter was dead in my stomach, we spottet a rainbow over our house. I googled "rainbow" on the internet, and found that the name Iris means the same thing.

Also - when we read *this* about Iris, we thought we couldn't find a better name for a girl considering our loss. The link between mortals and the gods...


----------



## skyesmom

the rainbow is considered to be a bridge between the heaven and earth... and also in some cultures, there is a myth of well... if you manage to pass under a rainbow, you will turn into a boy if you are a girl and vice versa...


----------

